# Smugmug Users: Watermark question



## Destin (Mar 11, 2011)

Alright, so I've got a smugmug pro account that I really like for the most part. 

One thing I have found is that I don't like smugmug's watermarking system. It forces the watermark to be in the same location for every photo in a gallery, and this doesn't always work. Is there a way to adjust the position of the watermark on individual photos?

Or Am I going to have to just add watermarks in CS5, then just upload the non marked version when someone buys it? That would be a HUGE pain, but I can't take the watermarks not being right anymore

EDIT: Also, the watermarks are a set size, so if I cropped a photo, the watermark will show up larger on it than on an uncropped one. Smugmug has gotta work this out so that we can individually edit watermarks on each photo


----------



## HikinMike (Mar 12, 2011)

Why are you allowing people to see the " X2Large" size? Limit it to the smallest size and don't worry about watermarking them. But that's just me.


----------



## Destin (Mar 12, 2011)

The smallest size is ridiculously small. You Almost can't tell what's in the photo. The most viewed size on my site is only L anyway, almost nobody goes up to XL or 2XL.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Mar 12, 2011)

im not a smugmug member but a zenfolio member.  This is how I would do it on zenfolio:

Create 8 different signatures  call it T, TR, R, BR, B, BL, L, TL (top, top right, right etc.).  Make your default to BR.  Then if you see a pic that needs signature somewhere else then just pick which one.


----------



## HikinMike (Mar 12, 2011)

Destin said:


> The smallest size is ridiculously small. You Almost can't tell what's in the photo. The most viewed size on my site is only L anyway, almost nobody goes up to XL or 2XL.



Yes, but you list the lager sizes. I CAN steal the 2XL size and print it, not that I will, but it can be done. Just something to think about.


----------

